# Cool Cat..



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 13, 2013)

..erpillar!

I never thought I'd say that about a creature that eats my flowers!

It was sunny that morning on 9/03/13. I was looking at the damage something had been doing to my Hardy Hibiscus.. then I spotted it!





I've never seen anything like it so I grabbed the camera and got pics of this critter above.

Of course I moved in closer..





When I moved in to get a Macro shot a shadow of the camera made this kinda neat pic..





To get an idea how small.. my index finger [ at this point not sure which end was which ]..





Earlier this evening I found it again [ 10 days later and not sunny ] - look at the damage it did on that leaf!





And I spotted another one!!!





More pics of both of them soon.....


----------



## bigred (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes a very Cool Cat


----------



## wellington (Sep 13, 2013)

I just looked them up. It's listed under stinging caterpillars of the US. I didn't read about them yet. However, there sure are a lot of beautiful ones out there. For being a stinger, It sure is cute and pretty though.


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow! How unique! Very cool.


----------



## terryo (Sep 13, 2013)

He looks like he has a little coat on. You always have the best pictures.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 14, 2013)

I think I figured out which end was which.. 





What a face (?)..









Dark one again..





They almost look like puppy dog faces.. size comparison..





***********************************************

At one time this is what the Hardy Hibiscus blooms looked like..





Dinner plate size.. 8" bloom!


----------



## terryo (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a red one just like your white one. Very large flowers. Yup, like a dinner plate. That bug is gross, but amazing looking. I have to take some pictures of the trees that I got from the seeds you sent me. I braided a few different colors together, and the bark filled in so now it looks like one tree with all different color RofS flowers. Just beautiful.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 14, 2013)

You da plant LADY for sure Terry!!! 



They called it "Plum-crazy" .. see the ruler?!





Let's see those "trees"... _PLEASE?_


----------



## terryo (Sep 14, 2013)

It's dark now, but tomorrow I'll take a picture of the tree.


----------

